# Walnut Hill Kidding Thread...Finally, they are here with pictures!



## dhansen (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting close and I am getting excited

Licorice Spice Drop FF Due Jan 27th







[/url]
Licorice with her mom, Snowflake





[/url]

Snowflake 3rd freshening  Due Jan 31





Gooseberry 8 yrs old Due Feb 21





Jiffy 9 yrs old and Due Mar 3rd???
She had big issues last year, but we are trying for one last freshening






  Razzberry  7 yrs, due Feb 12


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 13, 2013)

pretty does, hoping for healthy babies.


----------



## dhansen (Jan 16, 2013)

I just LOVE feeling the babies kick inside my does.  It reminds me of being pregnant and feeling my babies kick!


----------



## dhansen (Jan 28, 2013)

Twin girls!  I absolutely hate having to leave for work knowing a doe is going to kid while I'm gone!  I got Licorice in the kidding pen, turned on the heat light, gave her goodies and water, and had to leave   When I got home, I found two twin girls, born very recently, but mom not licking them.  They were wet and cold.  After some TLC, and some colostrum I milked from her, they were up and looking for some food.  She also started licking them, which was a relief.   Licorice's udder looks nice and was easy to milk.So incredibly precious!  I am hoping Snowflake kids before the weekend because I have a wedding to attend.  I thought I had this all planned out this year, but didn't know about the wedding during breeding time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  And twin girls?  That's great!  They are so cute


----------



## Missy (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats!! I just love nubians and their ears.


----------



## dhansen (Jan 31, 2013)

My twin doelings are only nursing off one side, which is making the unused side very large.  I have been milking some out of the unused side, but I am fearful my doe will get mastitis.  How do I get the kids to nurse on both sides?  The mom has LOTS of milk.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 5, 2013)

Missed it again!  Snowflake kidded while I was at work, but I got home to see one BIG buckling and a sweet doeling, up and nursing!  I just LOVE goat babies!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful Babies!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## madcow (Feb 5, 2013)

How great to have both does kid so close!  Man are they ever cute!  I just want to pick them up and hug them all!  Nope, nothing cuter than a goat kid!  Congrats on the 3 does and 1 buck!  Cute, cute, cute, and cute! LOL!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 19, 2013)

Gooseberry is in the kidding stall and will probably kid while I am at work this morning/  Ugg!!  I hate when I miss all the good stuff!


----------



## madcow (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, geez!  I'm there with you on missing it.  So sorry, but at least you will come home to new kids!  Be sure to get pictures!  We're all such picture addicts here!  Hope everything goes well and you get plenty of pink!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

I know the feeling too. I have three due on March 6th-8th and I know I will be working when they kid  I have pics and a kidding thread up and two of them are already building their udders and I can't get the pics from my phone to the computer! UGH! Good luck on the kids, thinking PINK


----------



## dhansen (Feb 20, 2013)

No kids yet!!!!! She is not very happy with me, but she is staying in the stall because there are no kids yet!  She has lost her plug, she is due on the 21st, and it was about 30 degrees last night.  I keep checking on her, and she loves the attention, but would really llike to be out in the field with her buddies.  Uhhhh, no!  I want no kids born in the field if I can help it!


----------



## madcow (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## dhansen (Feb 21, 2013)

Doe Code!!!!!  I really think Gooseberry just likes the heat lamp!!!  I set my alarm to check on her multiple times last night.  She's grunting, discharge, pawing, etc.  All the signs, although I noticed her tail is not up today like it was the last several days. I thought I recognized the signs.....but she has fooled me!  This picture does not do her justice.  She is ginormous!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 21, 2013)

Pictures never do it justice  They always look bigger in person!


----------



## madcow (Feb 21, 2013)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Doe Code!!!!!  I really think Gooseberry just likes the heat lamp!!!  I set my alarm to check on her multiple times last night.  She's grunting, discharge, pawing, etc.  All the signs, although I noticed her tail is not up today like it was the last several days. I thought I recognized the signs.....but she has fooled me!  This picture does not do her justice.  She is ginormous!
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/844_img_2577.jpg


Any udder changes?


----------



## dhansen (Feb 22, 2013)

Her udder is hard and very full.  She can barely move she is so big.  She still doesn't look like she is in active labor, but she's had me fooled the last few days!!!!It is going to be 64 degrees today and sunny so out she goes with the rest of the gang.  I will close off the big pasture.  I think she may need help from my LDG with cleaning up the  kids since I will most likely be at work.  She has two sets of quads in the past, several triplets and one set of twins.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Pretty goats and cute babies!!! Congrats!!!   Mine are due right now too!*


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 22, 2013)

Did I miss the kid pictures? 

I must say she has a beautiful head!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## dhansen (Feb 22, 2013)

Next best thing to having kids at your house is stopping by to look at a friend's goat and the doe was IN LABOR!  Hmm...Looks like pushing!  I got to watch and help with my friends little nubians being born.  The first was a boy and he was cute!  The second was a girl, and the girls are ALWAYS cuter!  So, no babies for Gooseberry today.  Poor thing looks miserable!!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 23, 2013)

Still no kids!  I am kind of shocked because I have seen this goat ready to kid 4 times now in the past years and I have been fooled.  I think maybe it is how miserable she is acting that is throwing me.  Her udder got even BIGGER today, which I didn't think was possible, but today her tail is UP.  At least it's Sat. and I will be home today!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope they kid today while you're home


----------



## dhansen (Feb 23, 2013)

Here they are!!!!!!!!!! Triplets, although I'm still kind of shocked there weren't 4!  2 does and a buck....
The two black kids are the does and the brown is the buck.  All went well and I got to help dry off kids.  LOVE my goaties!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2013)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Here they are!!!!!!!!!! Triplets, although I'm still kind of shocked there weren't 4!  2 does and a buck....
> The two black kids are the does and the brown is the buck.  All went well and I got to help dry off kids.  LOVE my goaties!
> 
> 
> ...


How cute!  The one on the far left in the last picture looks like she has a necklace on!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## meme (Feb 23, 2013)

All these kid pictures are making me go crazy waiting for mine!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 23, 2013)

adorable.... i just love those ears 

congrats


----------



## julieq (Feb 24, 2013)

Adorable kids!  Congratulations!  I miss having Nubians when I see those long floppy ears...  :/


----------

